# how to get to bios on a old dell latitude



## yoda05 (Nov 16, 2005)

running win 98 trying to up gread to 98se but all i can get to come up is the start up
safe mode........ (that screen F8) want to boot from cdrom

1.insert win98 cd in cdrom drive. (done)

2.choose boot from cdrom drive. (how/were at)

3.from the menu choose start with cdrom support. (can do once there)

thanks alot


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Try tapping the F10 key or the delete key while the machine is booting. This should get you to the bios so you can check to see if it is set up to "First" boot from cd rom. The boot order needs to be set at cd rom first or it will boot to the first device listed. Once you get the upgrade loaded, go back into the bios and change the boot order back.

Good Luck


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

F2 may be the bios key. F12 should give a bios boot menu.


----------



## trailertedd (Oct 22, 2006)

If you have more than 1 piece of RAM ie 128Mb = 2x64 take one out.
When you power up you should see

THE AMOUNT OF MEMORY HAS CHANCED
PRESS F2 FOR SETUP OR F1 TO CONTINUE

press F2


----------

